
Which programming language is the most female friendly? - taytus
http://www.quora.com/Computer-Programming/Which-programming-language-is-the-most-female-friendly/answer/Gayle-Laakmann-McDowell?srid=3Upd&st=ns
======
Jun8
Horrible jokes, but the concept is interesting. There is a contructed language
called Laadan (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%C3%A1adan>) that is supposedly
female friendly, i.e. "is designed to counter male-centered language's
limitations on women, who are forced to respond 'I know I said that, but I
meant this'."

According to that mode of thinking imperative, C-like languages would not be
female friendly, whatever that means.

